# [Guide] How to access appdata quickly & easy



## markt

Nice find.


----------



## Ictinike

Yep.. Nice find but there are more









Not to steal your thunder Mort but just an addition to your excellent post









Code:



Code:


Variable                        Typical value (May vary, depending on system)

%ALLUSERSPROFILE%     C:Documents and SettingsAll Users
%APPDATA%                 C:Documents and Settings{username}Application Data
%COMPUTERNAME%       {computername}
%COMSPEC%                C:WindowsSystem32cmd.exe
%HOMEDRIVE%              C:
%HOMEPATH%              Documents and Settings{username}
%PATH%                     C:WindowsSystem32;C:Windows;C:WindowsSystem32Wbem
%PATHEXT%                .COM; .EXE; .BAT; .CMD; .VBS; .VBE; .JS ; .WSF; .WSH
%PROGRAMFILES%         Directory containing program files, usually C:Program Files
%PROMPT%                  Code for current command prompt format. Code is usually $P$G
%SYSTEMDRIVE%          The drive containing the Windows XP root directory, usually C:
%SYSTEMROOT%          The Windows XP root directory, usually C:Windows
%TEMP% and %TMP%    C:DOCUME~1{username}LOCALS~1Temp
%USERNAME%              {username}
%USERPROFILE%           C:Documents and Settings{username}
%WINDIR%                   C:Windows

Of course some of these are used more in DOS mode or for batch/VBS scripts.


----------



## nafljhy

this is a very nice guide for those that install the GPU2 client.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Cool, I'm glad it's useful. I was getting tired of going through the folders to get the the Roaming folder...


----------



## nafljhy

very true.. it does get annoying. i got fed up with the appdata folder so i got rid of it.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
very true.. it does get annoying. i got fed up with the appdata folder so i got rid of it.









me thinks that wasn't the best idea


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
very true.. it does get annoying. i got fed up with the appdata folder so i got rid of it.









LOL. I don't think that philosophy is the best, especially when it comes to computers.

"Vista wasn't working right so I just formatted the h/d"


----------

